Ask HN: Best non-academic algorithms book? - aecorredor
======
elorm
This is a bit vague, but here are some suggestions

Algorithms to live by Brian Christian [https://www.amazon.ca/Algorithms-Live-
Computer-Science-Decis...](https://www.amazon.ca/Algorithms-Live-Computer-
Science-Decisions/dp/1627790365)

Bad Choices: How Algorithms Can Help You Think Smarter and Live Happier by Ali
Almossawi [https://www.amazon.ca/Bad-Choices-Algorithms-Smarter-
Happier...](https://www.amazon.ca/Bad-Choices-Algorithms-Smarter-
Happier/dp/0735222126/ref=pd_sim_14_2/138-4400745-6525301?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=R4DGXJASMEFBWSB0ECP7)

------
uuquuq
What would you like the book to cover? The daily driver algorithms and ten
thousand pieces of trivia that working programmers keep in their minds, i.e. a
non-academic book for working programmers? Breadth-first search, topological
sort, the dozen different ways of implementing a hash map, stuff with strings,
etc?

Or a work of popular science? Describing the few big algorithms that receive a
disproportionate amount of attention? FFT, RSA, backpropagation, divide-and-
conquer matrix multiplication, quicksort, simplex, and the like?

~~~
aecorredor
A non-academic book for working programmers is spot on.

------
WaltPurvis
_Data Structures and Algorithms with JavaScript_
([http://amzn.to/2vDDbHQ](http://amzn.to/2vDDbHQ)) is a really excellent book,
even if you're not using JavaScript for anything (I wasn't when I first read
it, and still found it immensely helpful).

------
rudedogg
I haven't read it but _Grokking Algorithms_ is well reviewed.

[https://www.manning.com/books/grokking-
algorithms](https://www.manning.com/books/grokking-algorithms)

